# 2010 Maxima Bluetooth Phonebook Issue



## DLB_2 (May 24, 2012)

I have an EVO 4G (Sprint) that recently stopped pairing w/ my 2010 Maxima. I deleted the phone from my connected phones and reinstalled it, however, ever since I've done this the car reads my handset phonebook backwards. It recognizes the names last name 1st instead of first name 1st as it had originally done. Has anyone had this issue, if so, what is the fix?


----------

